# Chat. You know you wanna :D



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Come on?
Where's everyone in chat?
Either it's empty, or no one talks.
Be a champion and join today!
(or.. login... whatever)
^-^


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

chat isn't working

that be why chat is empty.

DUH


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

xD
Well, you should have told me before I posted that roo. xD
It was in the other day, and people just sat in there for hours saying 3 words.

Now I feel stupid... again


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

well the squirrel pwns all if it helps..


----------

